# Bettas in divided 10g, want bottem feeders



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

I just set up a 10gallon with a divider for 2 male halfmoon bettas. They were both each in a 2.5g, so this is a major upgrade. I tend to over feed, so I'm looking for some bottom feeders. The fact that it's a divided tank is leaving me little options. I don't want snails (in fear that they multiply, I see tanks in stores with hundreds of little snails). Cory cats I know need groups and there is not enough room for that. And I wouldn't mind trying ghost shrimp, but they are not cheap in my area and are almost never in stock, (except for Walmart where I refuse to buy fish). I currently have 15g sorority with a rainbow shark and he does a great job! But the divided 10g is not big enough for them. I do not plan on getting bottom feeders for at least a couple weeks, maybe not till January. Is there something small and that doesn't need to be in groups?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Can't really think of a fish that fits your needs and space.The apple/mystery snail needs a male female (pair) to reproduce and are great scavengers that do fit your needs.The female does have the potential to store sperm and may reproduce without a male,but worst case is you have many snails that ARE sellable.
Here's some brief info on them.
Apple Snail Care | A Guide For The Care and Love of Little Apples!


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

Update:
After a couple days is the 10g, the 2 males discovered a tiny gap between the divider and the side of the tank near the top. Since this discovery, they have not stopped trying to get through it to get to each other (even though there is no way they can get through). So I have decided to move the one who I've had that longest back into the 2.5g. He then swam around very happily as if saying "I know this place. I'M HOME!" The other will stay in the 10g and I will add some small fish into the empty half. 

My original question still remains. Are there any small bottom feeders I can place in my divided 10g?


----------



## evanb (Jul 10, 2013)

Nerite snails are another option. They need brackish water to reproduce and will eat algae and leftover food.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Why not pull the divider? You can add some fish in with him. Most bettas are pretty docile to those they cannot catch, as long as they are not nippy to him.


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

I have been thinking about that, but I like the 2 different worlds I've create with the divider. But I'll definitely keep it open as an option!


----------



## Tralyn (Dec 2, 2011)

So I have decided to take the divider out. Mainly because I noticed it seemed to be obstructed the filter. The side that didn't have the filter looked quite cloudy to compare to the side that did. But I have rearranged the plants in the tank so it still looks like 2 different worlds. So now, I no longer have the problem with the bottom feeders. Thank you all for your help and advice. Now my only "problem" is deciding what fish to add


----------

